# 08 Big Bear Snorkel



## Louisiana Outlaws (Oct 19, 2009)

What is the easiest way to snorkel an 08 big bear?? 


Any info is appreciated:biggthumpup::biggthumpup:


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

1 1/2 inch pipe out of the air box facing the pullstarter, then 90 degree to go up towards the front end then up through the plastic thats all there is to it


----------



## got_mud (Dec 18, 2009)

heres mine before paint


----------

